# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Introduction aux bases de donnes

## zoom61

*Introduction aux bases de donnes
*
**



> Depuis plus de vingt-cinq ans, ce classique propose un panorama complet des principes et techniques des bases de donnes, offrant au lecteur une solide connaissance du domaine et de ses volutions. Il est divis en plusieurs parties exposant les concepts de base, le mode relationnel, la conception, la gestion des transactions, la scurit, les bases de donnes distribues et orientes objet, etc. Cette nouvelle dition amplifie et amliore le traitement des sujets tels le modle relationnel, la norme SQL, les types (domaines) et l'hritage de types, l'intgrit, la concurrence et la reprise aprs panne, les proprits ACID, les bases de donnes temporelles, les relations entre les bases de donnes et les standards XML, etc. Les lecteurs de cet ouvrage acquerront une connaissance approfondie de la structure gnrale, de la pratique et des objectifs des systmes de base de donnes, ainsi qu'une comprhension des principes thoriques prsidant  la construction de ces systmes.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

